# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Camaruche Closed Both Directions for Two Months

## cassidain

*DEUX MOIS DE FERMETURE COMPLÈTE POUR CAMARUCHE*


01/07/2022

La nouvelle était annoncée depuis des mois. A partir de ce lundi 4 juillet, à 7 heures, et jusquau mercredi 31 août, la route de Camaruche va être entièrement fermée à la circulation. Seuls les riverains de la zone concernée par les travaux, le service de ramassage des ordures ménagères (« Uniquement si lavancée des travaux le permet », est-il précisé sur larrêté territorial) et les véhicules de secours (« Si lurgence se situe au niveau de la zone des travaux ») pourront emprunter la voie fermée dans ses deux sens. Les usagers de la route vont donc reprendre leurs habitudes, vite oubliées, de 2021 et effectuer le tour de lîle par Grand Fond pour accéder aux quartiers de Pointe Milou, Vitet, Toiny, Cul-de-Sac, etc.
La Collectivité rappelle que les aménagements de Lorient ont commencé en 2018. Cette année sera celle de la réalisation de la dernière tranche des travaux qui vont permettre denterrer les différents réseaux (eau, électricité, fibre optique, télécommunications) et daménager la voirie du giratoire de lOasis jusquà la barrière des quatre vents. Parallèlement, la route va être refaite à neuf et un trottoir sur toute la montée de Camaruche va être réalisé. Les travaux entrepris pendant ces grandes vacances de juillet et août sont destinés à bétonner la voirie. Le montant global des travaux est de 2,07 millions deuros.

Starting Monday July 4 til August 31 the route only open to residents, emergency vehicles, sanitary services, etc.
Enjoy your Grand Fond/Toiny detour.

----------


## Cwater

No problem. Cass we have reservations at La Rivage on Monday.  Taking the scenic route there and back.  Will post pictures.

----------


## cassidain

looking forward to your review !

----------


## Jeanette

> No problem. Cass we have reservations at La Rivage on Monday.  Taking the scenic route there and back.  Will post pictures.



So they've changed the detour dates yet again. The detour was previously stated as beginning July 8.

Cwater, I assume by your lighthearted comment that you aren't staying beyond Lorient and having to travel through the detour going to dinner and back each night. For anyone who is, this is an awful scenario. I don't understand why they are working on road construction in July and August - two tourist months - instead of September and October. It will be easily a 30-minute drive back from Gustavia to Cul-de-Sac and Point Milou hotels on poorly lighted roads. Hotels should be providing shuttles and not putting tourists in dangerous situations at night.

----------


## Cwater

> So they've changed the detour dates yet again. The detour was previously stated as beginning July 8.
> 
> Cwater, I assume by your lighthearted comment that you aren't staying beyond Lorient and having to travel through the detour going to dinner and back each night. For anyone who is, this is an awful scenario. I don't understand why they are working on road construction in July and August - two tourist months - instead of September and October. It will be easily a 30-minute drive back from Gustavia to Cul-de-Sac and Point Milou hotels on poorly lighted roads. Hotels should be providing shuttles and not putting tourists in dangerous situations at night.



totally agree.  We are staying in St. Jean and very rarely travel beyond Lorient.  However Sereno and Le Rivage are calling.  Plus if T. Corral was still open.yum yum.  Lastly we stayed at Sereno for our honeymoon.  If the detour was there back in 87 our glorious honeymoon would have been a nightmare.

----------


## Jeanette

My daughter is honeymooning on the island now and I am so sad to think of them driving that detour back from St. Jean and Gustavia at night. She is always our designated driver on the island and her only fear is driving the narrow roads through Grand Fond at night because the roads are dark and not wide enough for two cars. Her hotel never advised her of the detour and she wouldn't have known about it had it not been for this forum.

----------


## cassidain

> I don't understand why they are working on road construction in July and August - two tourist months - instead of September and October.




i might imagine that this has something to do with it
the storms potentially slowing down or shutting down work, plus possibly construction workers, like many who live on Saint-Barth, take their vacation during that period.

----------


## Pawleys

Could someone please post a map showing the location of the road closure?  Many thanks in advance.

----------


## cassidain



----------


## Cwater

Go to Lorient, make a right turn by LIGNE St. Barth and make the left that comes up fast to Grand Fond.

----------


## Pawleys

Thank you!

----------


## cassidain

:thumb up:  le travail progresse

----------


## JEK

Infrastructure Week

----------


## cassidain

how long before practitioners of le rodéo urbain are helping themselves to that nice broad trottoir ?  :cool:

----------


## KevinS

September 1 - October 1 Update from the Collectivité

If I read this right, for the month of September, the road will be closed in both directions between 8AM and 4PM.  The road will be open, one-way from Marigot downhill to Lorient, during the rest of the day.

WORKS :
TERRITORIAL ROAD N°209 / CAMARUCHE
Stopped
From Thursday September 1, 2022 until Saturday October 1, 2022 inclusive, traffic will be one-way and the speed limited to 15 km/h on the portion under construction of track no. 209 in Camaruche (in the direction of Marigot to Lorient), to works law. Vehicles over 7.5T are not authorized to travel on this section of the road. A diversion will be set up by route n°211 towards Grand-Fond for users coming from Saint-Jean. Signs will be placed on different sections to inform and direct users. Parking of vehicles will be prohibited near the works.
During the pouring phases, the road will be closed to traffic from 8:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. and a diversion will be set up by the company.
Regulatory signage using panels will be put in place and maintained by the company responsible for the work throughout the duration of the work.

----------


## elgreaux

> September 1 - October 1 Update from the Collectivité
> 
> If I read this right, for the month of September, the road will be closed in both directions between 8AM and 4PM.  The road will be open, one-way from Marigot downhill to Lorient, during the rest of the day.
> 
> WORKS :
> TERRITORIAL ROAD N°209 / CAMARUCHE
> Stopped
> From Thursday September 1, 2022 until Saturday October 1, 2022 inclusive, traffic will be one-way and the speed limited to 15 km/h on the portion under construction of track no. 209 in Camaruche (in the direction of Marigot to Lorient), to works law. Vehicles over 7.5T are not authorized to travel on this section of the road. A diversion will be set up by route n°211 towards Grand-Fond for users coming from Saint-Jean. Signs will be placed on different sections to inform and direct users. Parking of vehicles will be prohibited near the works.
> During the pouring phases, the road will be closed to traffic from 8:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. and a diversion will be set up by the company.
> Regulatory signage using panels will be put in place and maintained by the company responsible for the work throughout the duration of the work.



trying to decipher that myself as we are subject to whatever it is... seems to me that the road will be open as of Sept 1 in one direction from Margiot toward Lorient. But on days when they are pouring concrete it will be closed from 8am-4pm, but they might just be wishful thinking on my part... hard to tell...

----------


## KevinS

Latest update:

By a territorial decree dated this Thursday, September 29, the Collectivity informs that due to the continuation of road works in Camaruche, the road will continue to be accessible to traffic only in the one-way direction of the descent to the  Saturday October 29, inclusive.

----------


## KevinS

Today’s update:

EXTRACTS FROM THE ORDER INTERRUPTING ORDER NO. 2022-322-P OF 08/29/2022 REGULATING TRAFFIC ON A PORTION OF TERRITORIAL ROAD NO. 209 IN CAMARUCHE DUE TO WORKS ON THE ROAD NETWORK


 GIVEN the need to reopen two-way traffic,


From Saturday October 15 until Thursday November 10, 2022 inclusive, the circulation of all vehicles will be alternately using traffic lights on a portion of track No. 209 in Camaruche, in line with the works.

----------


## elgreaux

that's good news, especially for anyone in Pte Milou and Mont Jean...they have the longest detour I think...

----------


## amyb

I think a new thread with appropriate headline should be created for this announcement. Moderators, can you do that?

----------


## cec1

> that's good news, especially for anyone in Pte Milou and Mont Jean...they have the longest detour I think...



. . . and especially for me during my time in that period at CEC!  LOL!

----------


## elgreaux

> . . . and especially for me during my time in that period at CEC!  LOL!



for sure!

----------


## cassidain

> I think a new thread with appropriate headline should be created for this announcement.



wasn't there formerly an edit tab next to the reply and reply with quote tabs ?

----------


## elgreaux

> wasn't there formerly an edit tab next to the reply and reply with quote tabs ?



yes there is:
Edit PostReplyReply With Quote

----------


## cassidain

> yes there is:
> Edit PostReplyReply With Quote



apparently that edit tab has a less than indefinite shelf life

----------


## amyb

Cass, In typing this I can not see the instruction Ellen mentions, EDIT POST nor does it appear here in my quick reply blue line border boxes nor at the grey box line that frames this remark

----------


## amyb

I have it now…MAGIC

----------


## elgreaux

> apparently that edit tab has a less than indefinite shelf life



I think you see it on your own posts, but not other people's posts cause we can't edit anyone else's posts... now that would be something !

----------


## amyb

> I think you see it on your own posts, but not other people's posts cause we can't edit anyone else's posts... now that would be something !



That makes sense, Ellen. You rock!

----------


## JEK

> I think you see it on your own posts, but not other people's posts cause we can't edit anyone else's posts... now that would be something !



Some of us can :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> Some of us can



And it's glorious.

----------


## amyb

One of Phil's lessons to our boys

IF IT AIN'T BROKE, DON'T FIX IT.

----------


## JEK

> And it's glorious.



Most of my gloriousness is flipping photos

----------


## amyb

Skills matter...and you have 'em John.

----------

